# Dog Cottage



## Rubex (Sep 16, 2015)

This was another one of my explores with Mikeymutt on my Norfolk holiday. There's not much to see but it was still a nice little place to look around! This property was very rural with lovely surroundings and would have once been a lovely home. The photos from here did come out a bit crap, so my apologies for that! 





























































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2015)

What a charming place! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 16, 2015)

The house looks like it has slightly deteriorated since Mikeymutt went there, nether the less, a great take of the place.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 16, 2015)

That's got to be the thinnest kitchen I've ever seen


----------



## smiler (Sep 16, 2015)

I liked the roof garden, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Sep 16, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> That's got to be the thinnest kitchen I've ever seen



I was thinking the same thing with the throne room.. Good stuff there indeed.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 16, 2015)

Good work again Rubex.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 16, 2015)

Another wonderful post Rubex. Excuse my opinion, but I can't help but say the wee house sign is a little tacky!!!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice one i enjoyed that, thanks for sharing Rubex.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 17, 2015)

Great collection and nice to see it's not been trashed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2015)

Nothing wrong with them pics rubex..really like the first one of the external of it..really nice that..


----------



## Rubex (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for the lovely comments


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 13, 2015)

We stumbled apon this little place a few months back, not much different a bit dirtier and a few more cobwebs and don't remember the wooden table and chairs being there when we visited either...we codenamed it the wee house after seeing the sign on the toilet door lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2015)

The table and chairs are in the back shed if you look to your right coming out of the back.the one that is overgrown


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 14, 2015)

Did realise when we got home after looking at the picture we took,of the ariel photo that was in the property that there was more buildings around the back


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice to see that the bathroom is also intact. It looks like the bathroom is larger than the kitchen.


----------

